# Geilste Milliardärinnen Mix 42x



## Etzel (24 Jan. 2018)

Alles MILLIARDärinnen wohl gemerkt! Mit Millionärinnen geben wir uns hier gar nicht ab...  
Ich glaube, denen gehört der halbe Planet...

Also, wer nie mehr was arbeiten will  , sollte sich eine von denen schnappen: 
(und Spaß täts auch noch machen...) :thumbup:



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



Holly Branson
Marie Besnier Beauvalot
Serra Sabanci
Ana Lucia de Mattos Barretto Villela
Lee Seo-Hyun
Aerin Lauder
Petra Stunt
Petra Stunt & Tamara Ecclestone (Schwestern)
Amanda Hearst
Dylan Lauren
Charlotte Casiraghi WÄR JA WOHL DER VOLLTREFFER!!!!
Sara Blakely
Alexandra Andresen
Athina Onassis
Perenna Kei
Laurene Powell Jobs
Margarita Louis-Dreyfus
Lynsi Snyder
Jane Lauder
Yang Huiyan
Susanne Klatten
Allison Sarofim
Josie Ho
Anna Anissimova
Anna Getty
Ivanka Trump
Hind Hariri
Alannah Weston
Samantha Kluge
Georgina Bloomberg
Delphine Arnault Gancia
Vanisha Mittal Bhatia
Tory Burch
Caroline Hagen Kjos
Dona Bertarelli
Marissa Mayer
Maria-Asuncion-Aramburuzabala
Shari Arison
Charlotte Soderstrom
Julia Oetker
Katharina Andersen
Elizabeth Holmes


----------



## Suicide King (24 Jan. 2018)

Ein paar sind dabei, da würde ich lieber freiwillig bis 75 arbeiten.


----------



## Punisher (25 Jan. 2018)

nett, jetzt fehlen nur noch die Handynummern


----------



## Tittelelli (25 Jan. 2018)

Suicide King schrieb:


> Ein paar sind dabei, da würde ich lieber freiwillig bis 75 arbeiten.



da würdest Du nicht mal als Toillittenfrau arbeiten können ::WOW:


----------



## stiefel1975 (21 März 2018)

Mit Geld kann man nicht alles kaufen!


----------



## Etzel (21 März 2018)

Suicide King schrieb:


> Ein paar sind dabei, da würde ich lieber freiwillig bis 75 arbeiten.



Das glaube ich nicht. Für ein Luxusleben und völlige Sorglosigkeit würde jeder die sofort heiraten. Und so schlecht sind die doch nicht, oder? Ein paar Mittelmäßige ok aber zum davonlaufen ist doch wirklich keine.


----------



## weazel32 (21 März 2018)

Ich lass mich gern von denen verwöhnen


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 März 2018)

Die Frauen haben ein wunderschönes Gesicht.


----------

